
Graph shows Firefox desktop share increasing - rossdavidh
https://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=1&qpcustomb=0&qpsp=209&qpnp=12&qptimeframe=M
======
rossdavidh
Over the last 12 months, from about 8% to nearly 12%. Of course, other sources
will vary.

